# Hedgehog Calendar



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

For those looking for a hedgehog calendar, the Chins'n'Hedgies calendar is now available. http://www.cafepress.com/chins_n_hedgies.595280727

April is my Willie and Waylon (RIP) my Texas Tumbleweeds.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ordered!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Willie & Waylon are adorable! Very nice calendar. Thanks for sharing Nancy.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a couple that made it in this year too . One is even one of my angels that passed on earlier this year.


----------

